# What is the size of your GSD's neck..?



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I know that many people ask about weight and height, but I think it will be also very helpful to know the average of GSD`s neck size.

I accidentally ordered the wrong size of an expensive HS collar, I don`t know what I was thinking when I chose 25.5 inch. My gsd is seven months old and the size of his neck stands at 20 inch, I don`t know how much was left for his neck to expand but It will never reach 25.5 inch that`s for sure.

Well, I'd appreciate if you could share the size and age of your dog's neck.

Many Thanks!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

25.5 would fit my adult male just right. 65cm and about 85lbs. He has a big head. He's about 2 1/2 years.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had used a 23" for Karlo, but it had to be wiggled over his ears. So I ordered a 25"(measures 26" from ring to ring) with some room to spare but I can clip it onto the dead ring, and it isn't that loose. He is 90# and almost 3, fairly good sized head and a thick neck. I don't think the neck size is as important as the width of the head...once it's over the ears, the neck doesn't really matter!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for your info!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Starting to feel like we have mini GSD's! Harley's neck is 18", Annie's is 17.75".


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

My female is 25 inches tall, 60-65 pounds and has a neck size of 16.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is 26" tall, ~70 pounds and wears 20"-21" collars for a flat buckle collar. 
I don't use training collars so I don't know what size of those she would wear, I'm sure it would have to be bigger than her regular buckle collar whichs fits snug enough to not pull over her head.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!

Do you think that the size of the neck can still expand significantly after the age of 8 months old? If the size of the neck at the moment is 20, How much it can expand?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It isn't the neck size but the head size when fitting a fursaver. Yes the head will grow some...the neck will fill out over the course of 3 years as the dog matures. For a male, I'd go with nothing smaller than a 23". Unless he is extremely small and feminine looking.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs wears a 24" choker and his neck is 4&1/2 yrs. old.



Acejin said:


> Well, I'd appreciate if you could share the
> 
> >>>>size and age of your dog's neck.<<<<
> 
> Many Thanks!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

A perfect 16 inches @ 21 weeks


----------

